# Aftermarket Higher Armrest? (center console)



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

2018 Tig SE.
The center console armrest is just too darn low (and not adjustable).. 
Anyone have a remedy for this? aftermarket higher armrest?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree with you 1000%! I would love to find a solution to this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just bought an arm rest pad. It's about 2" thick foam with a cloth cover, held on with velcro. I also put a smaller one (same thickness) on the door arm rest. Now I can comfortably have both elbows on soft pads and both hands on the steering wheel - perfect for highway cruising.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Tiguan in nearly all other markets comes with adjustable armrest. They should be compatible with NAR center console although I'm not 100% certain.

Part number is 5TA864207B plus a three-letter suffix that shows color/fabric options.

AMK - cloth - titan black/swing

ICE - leatherette - titan black

LBL - leatherette - storm grey/london grey

AEJ - leatherette - titan black/swing


You can source them from ebay or e-acca or wherever.


----------



## Va94corrado (Jun 28, 2002)

This looks to be an atlas part according to what ive found and looks like the entire center portion needs to be replaced, has anyone done it?


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Va94corrado said:


> This looks to be an atlas part according to what ive found and looks like the entire center portion needs to be replaced, has anyone done it?


No, these are Tiguan parts. You don't need to replace the entire center console. Only the armrest.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

dcsh said:


> No, these are Tiguan parts. You don't need to replace the entire center console. Only the armrest.


Did you replace yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustwood (Jul 21, 2018)

I went with Don's suggestion and bought this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GR8J180

It is working very well for me. It restricts access to one of the cup holders a bit, but that is OK with me. Thanks Don!


----------



## DanJinCA (Jan 12, 2022)

dcsh said:


> Tiguan in nearly all other markets comes with adjustable armrest. They should be compatible with NAR center console although I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> Part number is 5TA864207B plus a three-letter suffix that shows color/fabric options.
> 
> ...


What is titan black/swing? What is the swing part referring to?


----------

